# 220 salt question Roomdivider....



## MT1071 (Mar 20, 2009)

220 gallon saltwater preditor tank, 
2 emperior 400 with carbon filter
wet/dry with bio balls
uv sterilizer
non drilled tank
I want to make this take a room divider veiwable from 3 sides ,would like to keep wet/dry and bio balls and would like to replace emperiors with something else because limited space a butt end of tank.
Can I have all my plumbing at the butt end of the tank overflow box and outlet plus possibly a canister filter inlet and outlet.


----------



## MT1071 (Mar 20, 2009)

also 500 lbs of live rock 
200 lbs of live sand


----------



## BlueHalo (Mar 15, 2009)

sure! why not, if you have room at the wall you could make a nice full height cabinet for all your equipment


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i wouldnt go with the canister filters or the bio balls for that matter. the both trap detitus and debris causing excess nutrient buildup. the improper sand depth does the same thing. 

i would much rather see good flow, enough live rock ( which 500 should be a great amount ) and a quality protein skimmer thats rated for more gallons then 220. read online reviews as some skimmers are garbage while others golden. 

also look into joining a local reefing club. they are great for learning and picking up equipment. do you have a stocking list yet? 

welcome to the forum.


----------



## MT1071 (Mar 20, 2009)

Just found info on algea scrubbers If i understand this right thats all i would need just a large enough pump to circulate water then t off to scrubber then pump back into tank ?
My now X girl friend has the tank she bought it for me as a birthday present ,she is thinking she might let me have it because she is paying a company to maintain it and fish are dying !
2 wolf eels 1 RIP !
1 porcupine puffer RIP !
1 purple Tang RIP ! this week
1 lunar wrasse
1 blue wrasse
1 scorpionfish
1 unicorn tang
1 bird wrasse
bunch of snails


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I can say with confidence that fish are dying because the aquarium is set up incorrectly. The filters you name are intended for freshwater aquariums, not marine. YES, I KNOW what the filter CLAIMS it can do, but these are NOT marine filters.

You need to remove the bioballs, Emperors, and canister filters. Replace these with a quality protein skimmer capable of handling a large aquarium. The protein skimmer, along with live rock, and aragonite sand, will allow you to have long term success in the marine hobby.

I am currently in the process of setting up a 180. See my thread for my personal choices:
http://www.fishforum.com/saltwater-fish-pictures-videos/pasfurs-180-reef-build-21979/


----------



## MT1071 (Mar 20, 2009)

If Indian giver gives me the tank i would like to remove emperors and bio balls due to making this a room divider tank. She bought the tank from a guy that owned a fish store tank was running 4 yrs ,I had it 2 years no problems, she boots me out now loosing fish : )
Been doing research and a protein skimmer doesnt sound like a bad idea and algae scrubber.If overflow box and return tube are on far end of tank ,will there be a problem with circulation ?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

You can solve circulation problems with some well place power heads. No big deal.

Keep in mind, an isolated tank which has been "successful" does not mean that this is the correct way to run an aquarium. You definately want a skimmer.


----------



## MT1071 (Mar 20, 2009)

Ok so protein skimmer,power heads, and algae scrubber sounds good ! 
What about uv sterilizer been reading on that some say good and bad would like to get rid of it if possible ?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Actually, the algae scrubber is a completely different topic. They are catching on, but have yet to become mainstream in the hobby. As you have probably noticed, there is a long running thread on algae scrubber systems here on the forum. Outside of that thread, you will not find any regular on this site that uses algae scrubbers. In my experience, the same will apply for other internet sites you visit. I have no experience with algae scrubbers, but can say that the large majority of hobbyists in the United States do not use them. 

The large majority of successful marine hobbyists use a sand bed, live rock, and a protein skimmer as their only filtration. The UV Sterilizer is an accepted addition, and one that I personally strongly support. However, again, you will find that only 10-20% of people you talk to have a UV on their systems. I personally would never consider a marine aquarium without one, and consider it "insurance" against disease.


----------



## MT1071 (Mar 20, 2009)

Ok Uv sterilizer stays.Yes I seen the post about algae scrubber sounds like a good thing to me cuts down on cleaning glass plus other benifits as well. whats your take on them ?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

im one of those guys that doesnt UV, but i agree with pasfur, its good to do. as for algae scrubbing i can also agree with his take. i have seen 1 scrubber in person, and never had any personal experience with one. 

i use a sump with chaeto algae, my lighting is on a reverse cycle to lower pH swings and my tank is algae free, besides alittle growing in my sump which is fine by me. as for not having to scrape the glass, i believe this will be part of your maintnance regardless. a magnet scraper is quick and easy and about once or twice a month you have to get in there and manually scrape some coraline.

IMO the best peice of equipment you can get is a skimmer. one thats worth your money and of quality.


----------

